# 70-200 f4 IS



## NaturaLight (Feb 2, 2013)

Anyone know how old this lens is, and when it's due to be updated?


----------



## J.R. (Feb 2, 2013)

This was released in 2006 ... Regarding an upgrade timeline my guess is as good as yours.


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 2, 2013)

NaturaLight said:


> Anyone know how old this lens is, and when it's due to be updated?



One of the handful of lenses that is higly regarded in the line up. 

It is rather recent from 2006, so highly unlikely it will be upgraded in the next few years.


----------



## chops411 (Feb 2, 2013)

I bought a used one from amazon a couple weeks ago and i love it.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 2, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> NaturaLight said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know how old this lens is, and when it's due to be updated?
> ...



+1

All 70-200 lenses offered by Canon are exceptionally good. As they sell pretty well and with the beast 70-200 2.8 II, they are unlikely to upgrade it ... If it ain't broke, don't fix it


----------



## NaturaLight (Feb 6, 2013)

I read somewhere that canon was updating its older lenses because they didn't have the resolving power to keep up with the latest sensors.


----------



## greger (Feb 6, 2013)

Reviews I read before I bought this lens in November 2008 said the 70-200 F4 IS USM is the sharpest zoom lens that Canon makes. Since then the 70-200 F2.8 IS USM ll has been released and it may be sharper. I use the F4 IS USM the most. I use it with the 1.4 Extender to take BIF pics on my 7D. I got great pics on my 40D with this combo. I am looking forward to this spring and summer to get BIF pics with my 7D. As it takes 67mm filters I can use them on my 17-85 too.

I bought this lens because I didn't think Canon would be updating it anytime in the near future. I felt they would update the 2.8 version next. I was right. I think it was updated in 2010.

I believe the F4 and the 2.8 have the resolving power to keep up with the new sensors. I am quite happy how my lenses
take pics on my 7D I am happier than when I just had the 40D. Raw files look better on the computer straight out of the 7D.


----------



## chayut350d (Feb 8, 2013)

i think it's a Sharpest in canon 70-200 (except 2.8 IS II i haven't use it)
about update soon. i don't think so


----------

